
Men and the Manufacturing Decline - devy
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2017/03/manufacturing-marriage-family/518280/?single_page=true
======
sbierwagen
Previous discussion, from 3 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13795367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13795367)

